# سلسلة محاضرات تعريفية عن الفحوصات اللااتلافية (nde)



## م.بشار الراوي (19 مارس 2010)

بسم الله

السلام عليكم 
الاخوه الاعزاء قمت قبل ايام مع احد الاخوان وهو المهندس مهند خلف باعداد تقرير عن الفحوصات اللااتلافية او الغير تدميرية
 _NON-Destructive Examination TECHNIQUES_

قمنا بجمعة من سلسلة من المحاضرات الخاصة باحدى شركات التدريب بعد ان قام الاخ مهند بالترجمة وقمت انا بالتحرير فقط ولذا ارتايت ان اضعة في المنتدى عسى ان تحصل منه فائدة للجميع
وساقوم بوضع جزء كل فترة وحسب الوقت المتوفر لدي وارجو ان تحصل الفائدة المرجوة.


واليكم المحاضرة الاولى

​_تقنيات الفحوصات اللااتلافية_​​_NON-Destructive Examination TECHNIQUES_​​​​​​​​​إعداد​مهندس مهند الجغيفي​مهندس بشار الراوي​​​​​​​​​​​​​الفهرست:

- المقدمة

- الفصل الأول : عيوب المواد


- الفصل الثاني : معاينة الأسطح عبر الفحوصات اللااتلافية


- الفصل الثالث : كشف العيوب تحت السطحية


- الفصل الرابع : تقنيات الفحوصات اللااتلافية المنفذة أثناء تشغيل المنشاة


- الفصل الخامس : ملخص حول تطبيقات الفحوصات اللااتلافية


 
*المقدمة*​*الاختبارات اللااتلافية ( **Nondestructive testing**‏) هي نوع من أنواع الاختبارات** المستخدمة** في **تحليل أسباب انهيار** القطع وكذلك منع حدوث انهيار القطع في المستقبل وذلك بإجراء الاختبار على القطعة دون إتلافها أو إلحاق أضرار بها.*
*يهدف هذا البحث إلى عرض ومناقشة السمات الرئيسية للأشكال المختلفة من تقنيات الفحوصات اللااتلافية والتي تتم على المعدات الميكانيكية .وسيتم في هذا البحث أيضا استعراض التقنيات المختلفة مع الإشارة إلى مدى ملائمتها لرصد أشكال معينة من العيوب المادية أو للكشف عن تراجع الأداء للمعدات .*
*في أدناه ابرز النقاط التي سيتم بحثها :*

*1- **ما هو المقصود بمفهوم " الفحوصات اللااتلافية ".*
*2- **مساهمة الفحوصات اللااتلافية في برنامج الصيانة .*
*3- **أنواع العيوب المكتشفة في المواد المعدنية .*
*4- **الآثار المترتبة على تبديد المواد بسبب التآكل (**Corrosion**) والتعرية (**( Erosion**.*
*5- **تشكل التشققات والآثار المترتبة على ذلك.*
*6- *تقنيات الفحوصات اللااتلافية الشائعة والمستخدمة لرصد العيوب السطحية ومن أهما التشققات.
7- الإجراءات المتبعة لإجراء اختبارات السوائل المخترقة, واختبارات الجسيمات الممغنطة واختبارات 
التيارات الدوامة. 
8- حسنات وسيئات ومحددات الاختبارات المذكورة أعلاه.
9- التقنيات المستخدمة لاكتشاف العيوب تحت السطحية.
10- الاختبارات فوق الصوتية.
11- الحاجة إلى مراعاة إجراءات السلامة عند استخدام المصادر الإشعاعية , مثل الأشعة 
 السينية (أشعة اكس) والأشعة الجيمية (أشعة جاما).
12- استخدام عينات الاختبار لقياس معدل التآكل والتعرية في خطوط الأنابيب.
13- تطبيق اختبارات المقاومة الكهربائية لقياس التآكل والتعرية بشكل متواصل في الأنابيب 
14- تطبيق تقنيات الانبعاثات الصوتية لقياس الإجهاد في المواد.
15- تطبيق النظائر المشعة لقياس التدفقات أو التسرب في الأنابيب.
16- ملخص حول التقنيات الأساسية المعتمدة في الفحوصات اللااتلافية ومقارنتها.
17- أمثلة حول تقنيات الفحوصات اللااتلافية المستخدمة لقياس تراجع الأداء في المرجل والمبادلات الحرارية والتربينات والأنابيب.
​​​ألفصل الأول​عيوب المواد​(Material Defect)​ 
كما هو واضح من الاسم,فإن الاختبارات اللااتلافية هي وسيلة لاختبار بنية المواد دون الحاجة إلى إتلاف الأجزاء الداخلية منها أثناء اختبارها. 
وهذه الطريقة مختلفة تماما عن الاختبارات التقليدية مثل (Stress Tests)، والتي تجرى على عينة من المواد حيث يتم تسليط أحمال عليها إلى حين حدوث الفشل فيها. وقد تم تطوير العديد من تقنيات الاختبارات غير المتلفة والمصممة لمعاينة البنية الداخلية للمواد وهي في موضعها ومن ثم تحديد عيوبهما.
هذا ويستخدم مصطلح الفحوصات اللااتلافية كثيرا للإشارة إلى اختبار المنتجات الموجودة على خط الإنتاج في مؤسسة تصنيعية معينة ولذلك فان المنتج إما أن يجتاز أو لا يجتاز الاختبار. وعليه فان الفحوصات اللااتلافية تقيس التغيرات في عدد من القيم المتغيرة بهدف تقييم معدل تراجع أداء أجزاء معينة من المعدات.وتعطينا المعلومات المأخوذة من الاختبارات غير المتلفة مقرونة باختبارات الأبعاد الفيزيائية , ومقرونة أيضا بمراقبة الحالة أثناء تشغيل المحطة, مؤشرا" مهما" للتنبؤ بمتطلبات الصيانة وكما هو موضح بالشكل رقم (1).








شكل رقم (1)
جوانب الصيانة​ 


وتساعدنا الفحوصات اللااتلافية في رصد العيوب المادية مثل:

ترقق سماكة جدران الأنابيب وأنابيب المرجل.
التشققات والمسامات أو الفراغات أو العيوب الأخرى في بنية الأجزاء المعدنية.
التأثيرات بعيدة المدى للتغيرات البطيئة التي تحدثها الحرارة العالية والتي يمكن أن تضعف البنية المعدنية لأجزاء معينة من المعدات.
التشققات وقلة الانصهارية في الملحومات ذات الضغط العالي.
 
إن ترقق جدران الأنابيب من المشكلات الشائعة في المرجل والتي مردها حدوث تآكل داخلي سببه مياه المرجل ومن ناحية أخرى فإن أنابيب المسخن التي تحمل البخار تعاني تأكلا خارجيا بسبب عملية الاحتراق نفسها، كما تعاني من التعرية بسبب الجسيمات الدقيقة الموجودة في غاز المداخن. هذا ويمكن أن يحدث التآكل الداخلي أيضا في أنابيب مياه التبريد و أنابيب الوقود وخطوط الغاز وشبكات الأنابيب الأخرى وهذا كله يسبب في المحصلة ترققا في سماكة الأنابيب.
ومع مرور الوقت، فإن التشققات السطحية قد تشاهد في الهيكليات المعدنية و الآلات التي تعاني إجهادا مكثفا، وقد تحدث التشققات السطحية بسبب الإجهاد أو التحميل المتكرر أو الاهتزازات وتزداد العيوب سوءا بسبب التعرض مرارأ وتكرارا للحرارة الفائقة كما هو الحال في التوربين والمرجل، وقد تؤدي التشققات في النهاية إلى تصدع الآلة وعطلها. ومن أهم الأجزاء التي تسترعي اهتماما خاصا في هذا الصدد:


ريش التوربينات, وخاصة ما يعرف بجذور الريش (Blade Root).
سدادة فوهة النافث في التوربين (Nozzle Block).
إطار التوربين وبراغي التثبيت.
الحلقات المثبتة للأجزاء الدوارة (Rotor) من المولدات.
المحامل الكبيرة الخاصة بالتربينات وغيرها من الآلات .
الأنابيب ذات الحرارة العالية ودعاماتها.
وفي حين أن العيوب في معظمها سطحية, فان بعض العيوب وخاصة في الأجسام المعدنية مثل المسبوكات, قد تظهر بعيدا عن السطح وبالتالي يكون من الصعب رصدها.
مثل هذه العيوب بما في ذلك المسامات أو الفراغات أو الشوائب الدخيلة تحدث على الأرجح خلال أعداد المادة وتصنيعها ولكن قد تزداد سوءا خلال تشغيلها وبالشكل الذي يضعف المادة نفسها.
ولا تخفى أهمية رصد مثل هذه التشققات والعيوب في مرحلة مبكرة أذا ما كنا حريصين على سلامة المعدات والعاملين في المحطة على حد سواء. 
وهناك مشكلة محددة مرتبطة بالأجزاء التي تتعرض إلى حرارة فائقة لفترة زمنية طويلة وهي تعرف باللغة الانجليزية باسم (Creep) (أي التغيرات البطيئة الناجمة عن الحرارة الفائقة) والتي تعرف بالزحف .
وتحدث هذه المشكلة تحديدا في مشعب تجمع البخار(Boiler steam header) وفي التوربين والأنابيب الرئيسية وإذا كنا حريصين فعليا على تشغيل المحطة لأطول فترة ممكنة فان علينا أن نفحص هذه الأجزاء بتقنيات الفحوصات اللااتلافية وبطريقة شاملة ومتكاملة حتى نضمن سلامتها.
وعند تفكيك آلة ما فانه يمكننا أن نحصل على الكثير من المعلومات بالمعاينة البصرية ومقارنة مع ما نراه مع سجلات المعاينات السابقة وحالتها كما تركناها أخر مرة ويمكننا بالمعاينة البصرية على سبيل المثال أن نعرف الحقائق التالية: 

*· **نمط التلف الذي لحق بالمحامل.*
*· **وجود أي ترسبات داخل الآلة.*
*· **موقع أجزاء الآلة بالنسبة إلى بعضها بعضا".*
*· **درجة التلف الذي لحق بأجزاء معينة.*

*وعلاوة على ما سبق يمكننا أن نجري معاينة بصرية إلى حد ما خلال توقف الم**حط**ة لفترة وجيزة وذلك باستعمال المنظار المجوف (**Borescope**) ومنظار الألياف البصرية (**Fiberscope**) وذلك لتفحص الأجزاء الداخلية للآلة. *​*و يتألف المنظار المجوف من أنبوب صلب عند طرفه عدسة عينية وعند طرفه الآخر عدسة وكما هو موضح بالشكل رقم (2). وهناك عدسات وسيطة داخل الأنبوب لترحيل الصورة التي تم رصدها بالعدسة العينية. ويمكن تثبيت أطراف مختلفة لمساعدة المتفحص على تفحص زوايا مختلفة داخل الآلة وهناك ضوء عند طرف المنظار المجوف يزوده بالطاقة مصدر خارجي.*
*



*
*شكل رقم (2)
المنظار المجوف (Borescope)​*​*
ومن الاستخدامات التقليدية للمنظار المجوف هو أن يستعان به لمراقبة حالة التجويفات الداخلية لعمود ما في التوربين أو مضخة ضخمة على سبيل المثال .ويقصد من هذه المعاينة رؤية التشققات أو أية عيوب في التجويفات الداخلية.
وقد تم تطويرالمنظار المجوف  في الأعوام الأخيرة بفضل استخدام الألياف البصرية لترحيل الصورة إلى العدسة (الشكل 3). كما أضحينا نستمد مصدر الضوء من قنوات الألياف البصرية ولعل أهم ميزة لهذا المنظار المطور الذي أصبح يعرف باسم منظار الألياف البصرية (Fiberscope) مرونته الفائقة إذ يمكننا بفضل ذلك أن نوصل العدسة إلى الكثير من الأجزاء الداخلية من الآلة التي يتعذر تفحصها في باستخدام المنظار المجوف.




*

 
*شكل رقم(3)*​*منظار الألياف البصرية**Fiberscope *​​​​ 






​​​


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (19 مارس 2010)

*الفحوصات اللااتلافية*

*الفصل الثاني*


*معاينة وفحص الأسطح عبر الفحوصات اللااتلافية*


*NDE Surface Inspection*​
*تتضمن الفحوصات اللااتلافية ثلاث تقنيات تستخدم في العادة للكشف عن العيوب ,مثل التشققات في أسطح الأجزاء المعدنية.*
*وهذه التقنيات هي :*

*· **اختبار السوائل المخترقة (**Liquid Penetrant Testing**).*
*· **اختبار الجسيمات الممغنطة (**magnetic Particle Testing**).*
*· *اختبار التيارات الدوامة (Eddy Current Testing).

_اختبار السوائل المخترقة(Liquid Penetrant Testing):_
أكثر التقنيات تطبيقا لرصد التشققات هي اختبار السوائل المخترقة (الشكل رقم 4) وتعرف أيضا باسم اختبارات السوائل المخترقة الملونة(Dye Penetrant Test) وذلك لاستخدام سوائل ذات صبغة ملونة لكشف التشققات.
ومن أهم متطلبات تطبيق اختبارات السوائل المخترقة الملونة هو تنظيف الأسطح المراد اختبارها بشكل كامل. ثم يوضع السائل المخترق (Penetrant) على السطح المراد اختباره ,ويتم ذلك في العادة بتفريغه من علبة رذاذ (Aerosol) .
ويجد السائل المخترق طريقه إلى التشققات أو العيوب الأخرى الموجودة في السطح وبعد فترة محددة ولتكن 15 دقيقة, يتم تنظيف السطح وإزالة السائل الزائد عن الحاجة في حين يبقى السائل المخترق في التشققات.أما الخطوة التالية فهي وضع المادة المظهرة ويطلق عليها (Developer) ووظيفتها امتصاص السائل المخترق من التشققات ومرة أخرى نحتاج إلى فترة 10 إلى 15 دقيقة لتأخذ المادة مفعولها بشكل كامل والنتيجة هي امتصاص السائل المخترق من التشققات مع بقاء علامة واضحة على مكانه.







شكل رقم (4)

اختبار السوائل المخترقة (Liquid Penetrant Testing)​

هناك أنواع عديدة من السوائل المخترقة وتستخدم هذه الأنواع إشكالا مختلفة من السوائل المخترقة والمواد المظهرة. 

في العادة تكون السوائل المخترقة حمراء اللون فيما تكون المادة المظهرة بيضاء اللون، ومن أجل تحقيق النتيجة المرجوة لابد أن تتم التجربة في ضوء النهار أو في وجود إضاءة داخلية كافية وهناك نوع من السوائل المخترقة يتسم بأنه يطلق لونا فسفوريا عند معاينته تحت الأشعة فوق البنفسجية وهذا يسهل عملية المعاينة عندما تكون الإضاءة الخلفية ضعيفة. 
وتحقق السوائل المخترقة الملونة أفضل نتيجة ممكنة في حال تم تطبيقها على أسطح نظيفة وملساء أما إذا كان السطح خشنا أو قاسيا فإن ذلك يجعل من الصعب تنظيفه وإزالة السائل المخترق الزائد عن الحاجة، وهذا بالتالي يجعل من يصعب عملية تفسير النتائج. أما إذا كان السطح مغطى بطبقة زيتية أو شحميه فإن ذلك يجعل اختبار السوائل المخترقة غير مجد على الإطلاق. ​ 


_‏اختبار الجسيمات الممغنطة (Magnetic particle test) :_

يشبه هذا الاختبار إلى حد ما اختبار السوائل المخترقة، غير أن هذا الاختبار يستخدم بدلا من الصبغة جسيمات من اوكسيد الحديد الممغنطة لتحديد موضع العيوب.
وتتم مغنطة قطعة الاختبار بحيث نخلق مجالا مغناطيسيا متدفقا ثم يتم العمل على نشر مسحوق الجسيمات الحديدية البالغة الدقة على سطح المادة المراد اختبارها.
إن وجود أي عيب ما وليكن العيب في شكل تشققات مستعرضة, من شأنه أن يجعل بعض خطوط القوة المغناطيسية تخرج خارج المادة وتشكل مجالا مغناطيسيا خارجيا بمعنى آخر يحصل تشوه للمجال المغناطيسي وهذا يدفع الجسيمات المعدنية الدقيقة إلى تشكيل نتوء على قمة التشققات،ويتم التعرف بسهولة على النتوءات حيث أنها اعرض بكثير من التشققات نفسها (الشكل رقم 5).​ 





​ 




شكل رقم (5)


اختبار الجسيمات الممغنطة (Magnetic particle test)​


من أهم القيود التي تحد من أهمية اختبارات الجسيمات الممغنطة أنها لا تستجيب للعيوب المحاذية (In Line) للتدفقات المغنطيسية . من الواضح فانه كلما زادت زاوية انحراف التشقق بالنسبة إلى المجال المغناطيسي فان الاضطراب في المجال سيكون كبيرا وبالتالي سيسهل من عملية تحديد الخلل.لذا من الأفضل إجراء عدة اختبارات للقطعة الواحدة وباتجاهات مختلفة لحين الحصول على الشكل الأمثل.
ومن أهم الخطوات في أداء هذا الاختبار هي:
*· **تنظيف السطح بشكل كامل مما يتيح تدفق الجسيمات الممغنطة بحرية تامة.*
*· **مغنطة قطعة الاختبار.*
*· **وضع ما يعرف بالمسحوق المغنطيسي, والذي قد يكون جافا أو معلقا على شكل محلول.*
*· *المراقبة وتفسير النتائج.
ومن أكثر تطبيقات اختبارات الجسيمات الممغنطة شيوعا هو الكشف عن التشققات في الصفائح الملحومة . ففي هذه الحالة يمكن أن نقوم بمغنطة الصفيحة من خلال مغناطيس كهربائي موضوع بطريقة تجعله يخلق تدفقا بطريقة طولية عبر المادة الملحومة .
ومن اجل معاينة الصفائح , تستخدم أحيانا الكترودات محمولة يدويا, على أن توضع بطريقة تجعل التيار يمر مباشرة عبر الصفيحة . وهذا يخلق مجالا مغنطيسيا محيطيا وهو المطلوب لتحقيق الفحص.
وفي كافة الأمثلة المذكورة , فان مقدار التيار قد يكون مرتفعا , بحدود 500 إلى 1000 أمبير , غير أن الفولتية تكون متدنية جدا وتصل إلى فولت واحد , وبالإمكان استخدام التيار المتناوب أو المستمر ،حيث يستخدم التيار المتناوب عند الرغبة بالكشف عن العيوب قرب السطح بينما يستخدم التيار المستمر للكشف عن العيوب العميقة، ويعزى السبب بهذا التصنيف لكون التيار المتناوب يولد مجالا مغناطيسيا يكون فيه التيار وقوة المجال عالية عند السطح. وما أن يكتمل الاختبار قد يكون من الضروري أن نزيل مغنطة قطعة الاختبار قبل إعادة التركيب ويتم ذلك من خلال تمرير الجسم ببطء عبر مجال مغناطيسي يحدثه ملف. 

_اختبار التيارات الدوامة (Eddy Current testing):_
في بعض الأحيان يتعين علينا أن نعاين الحالة الداخلية لأنابيب المبادلات الحرارية للتنبؤ بمعدل التلف ومن ثم تحديد موعد لاستبدالها عند الضرورة. وان أكثر الطرق شيوعا لفحص أنابيب المبادلات الحرارية هي اختبار التيارات الدوامة (الشكل رقم 6).








شكل رقم(6)


اختبار التيارات الدوامة (Eddy Current testing)​

إن مبدأ العمل يستند على تمرير المجس عبر كل أنبوب بهدف قياس أية تغيرات في الصفات الكهربائية أو المغناطيسية والناتجة عن العيوب في مادة الأنبوب ويتألف المجس من ملف يتم شحنه بتيار متناوب ذو تردد عالي بحدود 10 إلى 100 كيلوهيرتز ,وذلك حسب التطبيقات المراد تنفيذها .
والنتيجة أن مجالا مغنطيسيا, يعرف باسم المجال الرئيسي, يحيط بالملف بما في ذلك جدران أنابيب المبادلات الحرارية المراد اختبارها.والمهم هنا أن نتذكر أننا لسنا معنيين هنا بمغناطيسية قطعة الاختبار بل على العكس من ذلك حيث إن هذا الاختبار يحقق النتيجة الأفضل إذا ما كانت الأنابيب مصنوعة من مواد غير مغناطيسية مثل السبائك النحاسية التي تصنع منها المبادلات الحرارية في العادة ولكن من المهم أن تكون مادة الأنبوب موصلة بحيث نسمح للمجالات المغنطيسية بتوليد التيارات الدوامة في مادة الأنبوب.
وكما هو معلوم فان التيارات الدوامة ستعمل على توليد مجال مغناطيسي ثانوي معاكس بالاتجاه للمجال الذي ولده وهو المجال الرئيسي ولذلك ستكون المحصلة صغيرة للمجالين ويتم اعتماد هذه المحصلة كقيمة مرجعية. فعند وجود أي خلل في مادة الأنبوب سيؤدي هذا الخلل عند مرور المجس قربة تغييرا في قيمة التيارات الدوامة وبالتالي تغيرا في المحصلة التي يتم مراقبتها والتي ستظهر على المقياس الخاص بالجهاز وبهذه الحالة نستطيع تحديد موقع الخلل.
هذا ويظهر الشكل(رقم 7)معدات التيارات الدوامة التقليدية حيث يتم دفع أو سحب المجس عبر أنابيب المبادلات الحرارية بمسدس يعمل باليد .ويتحكم جهاز الفحص بتيار الاختبار, كما انه يقيس الاستجابة وينقل المعلومات إلى شاشة والى جهاز للرسوم البيانية كما يمكن وصل المعدات مع وحدة معالجة البيانات لتحديث ملفات مراقبة الحالة.









شكل رقم(7) معدات التيارات الدوامة​
هذا ويعمل عداد الفحص على مبدأ (قنطرة ويتستون) (الشكل رقم 8)،فعند وضع ملف الاختبار داخل الأنبوب المراد معاينته فان قيمة ممانعة (Impedance) الموازنة تعدل إلى صفر في الحالة الطبيعية عند عدم وجود أي خلل.
وتساعد هذه الترتيبات في مواجهة أية مؤشرات زائفة مردها إلى تغيرات طفيفة في مواصلة أو نفاذية مادة الأنبوب.










شكل رقم (8)


ملف الفحص-قنطرة ويتستون​
ويظهر الشكل رقم (9) نتائج اختبار التيارات الدوامة على أنابيب مكثف ومرد التغيرات الواسعة إلى صفائح الدعم الموجودة على طول الأنبوب .أما بقية الشكل فيظهر نمط تغيرات مختلف وهذا يشير إلى إن الأنبوب معطوب بسبب التآكل الحاد والفجوات على السطح الداخلي.







شكل رقم (9)


عينة اختبار انبوب​
كما يمكن استخدام اختبارات التيارات الدوامة في تطبيقات غير اختبار المبادلات الحرارية. ولعل أهم الاختبارات هو اختبار أعمال اللحام ويتم ذلك بوضع مجس على السطح لرصد التشققات السطحية وكما هو موضح بالشكل رقم (10) 








شكل رقم (10)


فحص التيارات الدوامة لوصلة لحام​


----------



## بهاء الحسيني (21 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا
اخ بشار


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (21 مارس 2010)

الفصل الثالث​ كشف العيوب تحت السطحية​ 
الاختبارات فوق الصوتية (Ultrasonic Testing UT):
إن استخدام الموجات الصوتية عالية الارتدادات ,وهو ما يعرف باسم الموجات فوق الصوتية , يعد من أهم التقنيات المطبقة اليوم لاختبار سماكة المواد والكشف عن العيوب المادية العميقة.
وتعمل الاختبارات فوق الصوتية بالطريقة نفسها التي تعمل بها الرادارات, أي بالنبضات والصدى (شكل رقم 11).
خلال فترات زمنية قصيرة بحدود جزء من ألف من الثانية ,تنتقل ذبذبات ميكانيكية إلى المادة المختبرة ,اي قطعة الاختبار وتنتقل الذبذبات عالية التردد عبر المادة في حزمة ضيقة إلى أن تصل إلى الطرف الثاني من قطعة الاختبار(شكل رقم 11).








شكل رقم (11)​الاختبارات فوق الصوتية​ 
وفي حال صادفت الموجة فوق الصوتية عيبا في المادة ,فإنها ستنعكس بحيث تعيد الإشارة إلى المصدر وهنا علينا قياس الفترة الزمنية إذا ما أردنا أن نحسب بدقة عمق العيب داخل قطعة الاختبار.وتستخدم الترددات العالية لان الترددات الصوتية لا تحقق النتيجة المرجوة , حيث ان الموجة الصوتية تجتاز العيوب الصغيرة.
ويظهر الشكل رقم (12) أهم أجزاء جهاز الموجات فوق الصوتية.حيث يتولى مولد النبضات إصدار نبضات عالية الترددات ,متدنية الفولتية على أن تتحكم الساعة بالتوقيت .وتتحول النبضات الكهربائية من قبل المحول (transducer)إلى ترددات مقابلة والتي تنتقل إلى قطعة الاختبار.
 يتلقى المحول إشارة الصدى ليحولها إلى المستقبل المضخم لمعالجة الإشارة وتصل مخرجات المستقبل إلى الشاشة في شكل صورة تفسر ما حدث ويتم وصل الساعة أيضا مع الشاشة لإعطاء عنصر الوقت الذي له أهمية في تفسير الإشارة.






شكل رقم (12)​أجزاء جهاز الموجات فوق الصوتية​محول الموجات فوق الصوتية (UT Transducer):
كما نرى في الشكل رقم (13) فان للمحول وظيفة مزدوجة. فقلب المحول عبارة عن بلورات كوارتز أو مادة مشابهة لها صفات كهربائية أجهادية ((piezoelectric ويستخدم المصطلح piezoelectric للإشارة إلى صفة مادة ما تجعلها تتمدد أو تتقلص بناء على إشارة كهربائية منفذة على امتداد وجهين متقابلين .وعليه تنتج الفولتية المتذبذبة اهتزازات ميكانيكية بنفس التردد وينتقل هذا التردد إلى سطح مادة الاختبار والتي تنتج نبضات موجات فوق صوتية عبر المادة.ولكن هذه المادة((piezoelectric تستجيب أيضا للإشارة المرتدة،وفي هذه الحالة فان المادة ستقوم بتحويل الاهتزازات الناتجة عن الإشارة الراجعة (الصدى) إلى إشارة كهربائية ذات تردد مساوي للاهتزاز.وهذه الإشارة تحول إلى المضخم لمعالجة هذه الإشارة ومن ثم تفسيرها.






​الشكل رقم (13)​الوظيفة المزدوجة للمحول ذي الصفات الكهربائية​أما الشاشة فتمكننا من مراقبة عملية الاختبار بشكل متواصل، ويبين لنا الشكل رقم (14) النبضات الأولية والانعكاسات وهو في شكل صدى صادر من ظهر قطعة الاختبار ويظهر الشكل أيضا وجود تشققات على عمق 2/3 في عمق المادة.







شكل رقم (14)​شاشة المتابعة الخاصة بالجهاز​​​تطبيقات الموجات فوق السطحية:
أن طريقة الموجات فوق الصوتية مثالية لقياس سماكة المواد ولهذه الطريقة تطبيقات واسعة في قياس سماكة أنابيب مياه المرجل وتمكننا هذه التقنية من تقدير مقدار التلف والتبديد, كما تمكننا من وضع خطة مجدولة لاستبدال الأنابيب. 
 ومن التطبيقات الأخرى المهمة في المرجل هي قياس الترسبات في أنابيب الجدران. وتستخدم تقنية الموجات فوت الصوتية على نطاق واسع من اجل التأكد من سلامة الريش والأجزاء الأخرى وعلاوة على ذلك فإن الموجات فوق الصوتية تستخدم لفحص أسطح الربط بين المواد المختلفة مثل المادة البيضاء ومدى التصاقها بالمحامل المصنعة من الفولاذ. 






التصوير الإشعاعي (Radiography) :

‏من الطرق الأخرى المستخدمة لرصد العيوب العميقة هي التصوير الإشعاعي (الشكل رقم 15) ‏و حسب هذه الطريقة، يخرج الإشعاع من قطعة الاختبار على أن يتم التقاط النتائج على فيلم من الجانب الأخر. وتظهر أية عيوب في المادة على الفيلم عند تظهيره. 
ومن أجل الحصول على صورة واضحة ودقيقة، يجب وضع مصدر الإشعاع على مسافة بعيدة من قطعة الاختبار وبالمقابل، فإن الفيلم على الجانب الآخر يجب أن يكون قريبا قدر المستطاع من قطعة الاختبار.
 وفي الظروف الاعتيادية فان هذا الاختبار قادر على الكشف عن عيوب دقيقة لا تتجاوز 2بالمئة من سمك الجدار. ​ 








شكل رقم (15)​التصوير الإشعاعي​ 
إن أجهزة التصوير الإشعاعي تعد كبير في الحجم ولذلك تحد من إمكانية استخدامها في بعض التطبيقات التي من غير الممكن الحصول على مساحة كافية ولذلك تتم في بعض الأحيان الاستعاضة عن أشعة اكس بأشعة كاما كون الأجهزة الخاصة بها اصغر، إلا أنها لا تعطي نفس دقة أشعة اكس.
وتتميز مصادر أشعة كاما بأنها صغيرة لدرجة إمكانية إدخالها داخل أنابيب المبادلات الحرارية،وإحدى النقاط السلبية لهذا النوع من الأشعة هو استمرارية إصدارها للإشعاعات إذ لا يمكن إيقافها كما هي الحال في أشعة اكس لذلك يجب توخي الحذر دائما عن استعمالها.
يستخدم التصوير الإشعاعي في العادة لاختبار الأطر الفولاذية الثقيلة مثل تلك المستخدمة في المضخات الضخمة والتوربينات البخارية. كما إن التصوير الإشعاعي هو الطريقة التقليدية المقبولة للتأكد من أعمال للحام عالية الضغط .
المعاينة المجهرية باستخدام التكرار (Microscopic Examination By Replication) : 
الهدف من تكرار المعاينة ألمجهريه في فترات زمنية متكررة ولنفس الجزء هو رصد العيوب المادية في المراحل الأولى لتشكلها. 
إن تعرض المادة إلى الحرارة العالية بصورة متكررة مع وجود اجهادات ممتدة لأعوام طويلة تؤدي إلى تغيرات في البنية البلورية للمادة ,وهذا يؤدي في المحصلة إلى تشكل التشققات واحتمالية عطل الآلات .
إن الأجزاء التي تستحق اهتماما خاصا في هذا الصدد هي الأجزاء الضخمة غير المنقولة , مثل الأنابيب ذات الحرارة الفائقة , والممرات المائية ذات الحرارة الفائقة ,وأجزاء معينة من المرجل.وتطبق هذه الطريقة في العادة على المحطات القديمة من اجل التأكد من إن الأجزاء المهمة منها قادرة على أن تؤدي وظيفتها دون أي مخاطرة.أما الأجزاء الأصغر حجما,مثل أنابيب المسخن الفائق, ومسخنات الهواء وغيرها فمن السهل استبدالها , وعليه فان الاختبار لا يجرى في العادة عليها.
أما أسس طريقة التكرار فتقوم على إجراء معاينة مجهريه لرصد أية أدلة على وجود تجويفات أو تشققات دقيقة في مناطق محدودة من سطح الآلة. ولابد من إجراء هذه المعاينة ألمجهريه في ظروف مخبريه بحيث يتم تصميم نسخة مطابقة من سطح الآلة. أما أهم جزء من عملية التكرار فهو تنظيف السطح وصقله. أما الهدف من عملية صقل السطح فهو إزالة كل الجسيمات الغريبة وبعد صقل السطح يتم وضع شريط من مادة خاصة على السطح وبعد مرور فترة من الزمن سيتصلب هذا الشريط ثم يتم إزالته لتتكون لدينا بصمة مطابقة لسطع المعدن داخل هذا الشريط. 
وعلى سبيل ألمثال فإن تشققات مجهريه في سطح المادة ستظهر في شكل نتوءات مجهريه على الشريط ويمكن دراسة ومعاينة هذه النسخة المطابقة مباشرة تحت مجهر ضوئي للتحقق من التفاصيل كافة. وإذا ما احتجنا إلى درجة دقة عالية يمكننا أن نستخدم مجهرا إلكترونيا،ويظهر الشكل رقم 16 أمثلة على ذلك.








شكل رقم (16)​أمثلة على تقنية التكرار ​يتضمن الشكل أعلاه العيوب التالية:
1- يشير إلى سطح يظهر تجويفات منعزلة عن بعضها بعضا. يمكن لهذا الجزء أن يبقى في الخدمة التشغيلية.
2- يشير إلى تجويفات متجهة مع بعضها .في هذه الحالة يجب إعادة أجراء الاختبار في المعاينات المستقبلية.
3- في هذا المثال نرى أن التجويفات قد نمت وتوسعت وشكلت تشققات مجهريه ,وهذا يعني أن هناك ضرورة إلى تصليح العطل في المستقبل.
4- *هنا نرى التشققات الكبيرة وهي تعني أن هذا الجزء يحتاج إلى عملية تصليح فورية.*


----------



## بهاء الحسيني (23 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا
وجزاك الله بكل خير


----------



## ليندا اوركان (29 مارس 2010)

شكرا تحياتي وتقديري لك


----------



## General michanics (29 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## bedoo54 (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك
طالما في فحوصات لااتلافية
يبقي في اتلافية ممكن تشرحها ربنا يبارك فيك محاضرة مهمة جدا 
لاني شغال في شركة بترول في مصر وكان عايزين يعرفوا حجم انفاق الشركة علي النوعية دي من الفحوصات 
ومكنتش فاهم هو مين عايز ايه


----------



## التكله (30 مارس 2010)

مشكور جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## التكله (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا لاف مره ليك


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (2 أبريل 2010)

الفصل الرابع​تقنيات الفحوصات اللااتلافية ​المستخدمة أثناء تشغيل المعدات​On-Line NDE Techniques​ 
قسائم التآكل (Corrosion Coupons):
‏تستخدم قسائم التآكل لتقييم التآكل الكيميائي في الأنابيب وعنفات المضخات وأطرها والصمامات وغيرها من المعدات بالإضافة إلى قياس معدل التآكل الناجم عن ذلك وتعد من ارخص الطرق المستخدمة في مجال قياس التآكل. 
وفي العادة فإن قسائم مختلفة مصنعة من مواد مختلفة يتم حقنها في الأنابيب , وقد تكون القسائم مصنعة من الفولاذ الكربوني أو النحاس أو مواد أخرى ويتم إدخال قسائم التآكل في خطوط الأنابيب من خلال تركيبة خاصة. ويظهر لنا الشكل رقم(17) صفا من قسائم الاختبار مصنعة من مواد مختلفة ويوضح الشكل رقم (18) نوعا من القسائم مع التآكل الحاصل عليها.
 ويجب أن، تكون القسائم معزولة كهربائيا عن الجسم منعا من حصول أي ردة فعل كهربائية قد تؤثر في قياس التآكل. 








​شكل رقم (17)​تركيب قسائم التآكل​​



​​​






شكل رقم (18)​نموذج من قسائم التآكل​​وإذا ما أردنا قياس معدل التآكل الحاصل فانه تتم إزالة القسائم من الأنابيب على فترات زمنية متساوية والعمل على وزنها. ولكن قبل وزنها يجب غسل القسائم بشكل كامل بمادة حمضية مخففة لإزالة مخلفات التآكل التي يمكن أن تكون قد تجمعت على الصفيحة وإذا ما عرفنا مقدار النقص في الوزن وزمن بقائها في الأنابيب فانه يمكننا عندئذ أن نحسب معدل التآكل بالغرام شهريا أو سنويا.
 وبطبيعة الحال لابد أن نأخذ بنظر الاعتبار طريقة تشغيل ألمعده خلال هذه الفترة،كما يجب ملاحظة أن القسائم نفسها قد تفقد وزنا بسبب التآكل الناتج عن التعرية وليس التآكل الكيميائي فقط، لذا فمن المهم أن نحلل السوائل لتقييم احتمالات التآكل بالتعرية.










مجس المقاومة الكهربائية (Electrical Resistance Probe):
‏تعتمد هذه الطريقة على قياس المقاومة الكهربائية للأسلاك المغمورة في السوائل وكما هو الشكل موضح بالشكل رقم (19). وفي ظل التعرية والتآكل فإن قطر المادة يتناقص وبالتالي فإن المقاومة الكهربائية تزداد ويمكن الاستفادة من قياسات المقاومة الناتجة عن ذلك في إعداد رسم بياني يعطي قراءة متوا صلة للتمكن من مراقبتها. وبالإمكان أيضا اخذ عينات القيمة ألمقاسه على فترات زمنية متساوية ووضعها على رسم بياني يمكننا من تقديم المعلومات اللازمة لمراقبة الحالة. ​ويشير الشكل رقم (20) إلى حصول زيادة سريعة في التآكل ويمكننا الشكل من التنبؤ بالوقت التي سيصل فيها الأنبوب (على سبيل المثال) إلى الحدود الآمنة والتي لا يسمح بتجاوزها كونها ستؤدي إلى حالة الانهيار، وبذلك نتمكن من جدولة أعمال الصيانة على الأجزاء المتآكلة.​​​​



​​​الشكل رقم (19)​ مجس المقاومة الكهربائية​​




​​​​​​​​​

الشكل رقم (20)​رسم للمقاومة الكهربائية يبين معدل التآكل​​ مراقبة الانبعاثات الصوتية (Acoustic Emission Monitoring):
كما هو الحال بالنسبة إلى الاختبارات فوق الصوتية , فإن هذه التقنية تعتمد على قياس الموجات الصوتية الي تمرعبر المادة (الشكل رقم 21) غير أن هناك فرق مهم بين الطريقتين، ففي الاختبارات فوق الصوتية تتولد الموجات الصوتية خارجيأ ثم تنتقل إلى المادة الخاضعة للاختبار أما بالنسبة إلى اختبار الانبعاثات الصوتية, فإن الموجات الصوتية تتولد داخل المادة نفسها وهذا يحدث عندما يتسع شق ما تحت الإجهاد ويبدأ في إطلاق الطاقة وتنتشر موجات الطاقة الناجمة عن ذلك عبر مادة الاختبار ومن ثم يتم رصدها من خلال المحول (Transducer) المثبت على السطح ويمكن تحديد موقع العيب أو الخلل بدقة بالغة باستخدام أكثر من محول واحد ويتم تضخيم الاشارة التي يصدرها المحول وتنقيتها لتقليل التداخل قبل المقارنة والمعالجة.





​الشكل رقم(21)​مراقبة الانبعاثات الصوتية​ومن المهم أن نلاحظ أن طريقة الفحص بالاعتماد على الانبعاثات الصوتية سترصد التغيرات فقط عند حصول الخلل او التغير وليس قبل ذلك. وعلى سبيل المثال, فان التشققات الخامدة لن ترصدها مجسات الانبعاثات الصوتية ما لم تكن هذه التشققات تتوسع فعليا تحت الإجهاد. وتعد الانبعاثات الصوتية وسيلة ملائمة لمراقبة العيوب أثناء تشغيل المعدة والتي تم الكشف عنها من خلال تقنيات الاختبارات غير المتلفة الأخرى.
ويمكن أن تستخدم طريقة مراقبة الانبعاثات الصوتية في تطبيقات مثل:
- *المعاينة أثناء تشغيل المعدات حيث يتم اختبار الأجزاء والمعدة في العمل وعلى فترات زمنية متساوية.*

*- مراقبة أجزاء معينة بحيث يتم إطلاق تنبيه في حال رصد انبعاثات صوتية عالية منها.*


----------



## مصطفى ضيف (26 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سلمان عزيز (15 يوليو 2010)

الف الف شكر لانه عندي دورة للحصول على level 2 في الفحص بالموجات فوق الصوتية UT في الصين قريبا انشاء الله ادعولي بالتوفيق


----------



## moustafa mtr 88 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله بكم
جزاكم كا خير


----------



## moustafa mtr 88 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكراً على جهودكم الجبارة

حظوظ البشر​تموت الأسود في الغابات جوعا ولحم الضأن تأكله الكلاب​وعبد قد ينام على حرير وذو الأنساب مفارشه التراب​


----------



## العندليب المصرى (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس
الموضوع جميل جدا


----------



## eng.ghadeer (9 نوفمبر 2010)

بالفعل موضوع متعوب عليه ... لك كل الشكر والامتنان للفائدة التي حصلت عليها ... بارك الله بك


----------



## فاحص مواد (12 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## bahras (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااااا , ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## HMS (13 نوفمبر 2010)

فعلاً جهد رائع ومميز .. بارك الله فيكم .. ونفع بكم ..


----------



## مسرة محمد (19 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع قيم جدا
جزيل الشكر.


----------



## المصري 00 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
بجد والله يابشمهندس هي دي روح التعاون والمشاركة ولا بلاش


----------



## علاء احمد الخطيب (26 نوفمبر 2010)

اللُه ينور ياهندسة


----------



## طائـر الصحراء (15 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## عمر الكبيسي (16 ديسمبر 2010)

سلمت يداك وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (16 ديسمبر 2010)

عمل رائع وجهد كبير
جزاكما الله خير الجزاء


----------



## قهار الاعداء (28 ديسمبر 2010)

التوقيع عاشق عيونها


----------



## احمد1962 (9 يناير 2011)

بارك اللة فيك وزادك علما


----------



## مصطفى محمد الأطرش (16 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك وزادك من خيراته


----------



## ياسر الرهيف (21 يناير 2011)

شكرا يااااااااااااا هندسه


----------



## حمزه داغ (22 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## منتصر المالكي (22 يناير 2011)

مشكوريييييييييييييين على الجهد العظيم


----------



## كرم الحمداني (18 فبراير 2011)

مجهود رائع شكرا


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (6 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لجميع الاخوان على التعليقات الجميلة


----------



## أيمن فضل المنان (22 مارس 2011)

جميييييييييييييييييييييل الف مرة,و مشكوووووووووووووور كمان مليييييييييييييون مرة 
يا باشمهندس


----------



## عبدالله الحجوج (5 أبريل 2011)

اشكرك جدا على هاض الموضوع .... قنطرة ويتستون لها استخدامات عديدة في مجال الميكانيك ... على سكك الحديد للقطارات وفي اكياس الهواء التي تستخدم للسلامة في السيارات وغيرها ... هل من الممكن توضيح كيفية هذه الإستخدامات ؟؟؟؟؟.. وشكرا .


----------



## ahmedvay (22 أبريل 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بصراحة من اجمل الموضوعات التى قرأتها وهو موضوع مهم جدا فى الانتاج
لا اجد الكلام الكافى لاشكرك على موضوعك القيم*


----------



## almussafir (27 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وجعلها بميزان أعمالكم يوم الحساب خيرا


----------



## باسل البصراوي (18 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً على الموضوع جازاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## hasoony99 (21 أغسطس 2011)

*NDT - Graduated*

مشكووور وعطاك الله ألف عافية
المعلومات حلوة ومفيدة 
واود المشاركة بما لدي من معلومات اضافية في التقنيات الأخرى كتقنية الكهرومغناطيسية وتقنية الموجات فوق صوتيه... ولكنني درستها باللغة الانجليزية ولا اعرف المصطلحات العربية البديلة...
وشكرا
احد خريجي طلاب كلية الجبيل الصناعية قسمي الهندسة الكيميائية والفحوصات الاإتلافية​


----------



## محمود ابو شاكر (21 أغسطس 2011)

الف الف شكر لك يا اخي الكريم ووفقك الله وبارك فيك


----------



## منذر غني (7 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم على هذا المجهود


----------



## عاصم العاني1 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله بك يابشار ونفع بك الامة


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

م.الراوي بارك الله بك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (29 أكتوبر 2011)

اود شكر جميع الاخوة على الكامات الطيبة


----------



## mudar_mudar (25 فبراير 2012)

مشكور عزيزي:85:


----------



## dmkkj2002 (14 يونيو 2012)

*جهد رائع..*

بوركتم..


----------



## الانتاجي (12 يناير 2013)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## حمدي النمر (13 يناير 2013)

*مشكوريييييييييييييين على الجهد العظيم*


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (16 يناير 2013)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير بارك الله فيك


----------



## إتقآن (16 يناير 2013)

الله يعطيك العافية ^_^


----------



## tamimi1234 (16 يناير 2013)

محاضرات قويه وممتازة


----------



## مهندس علي الزبيدي (5 فبراير 2013)

رائع جدا


----------



## wesam alamdar (6 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة وفقك الله


----------



## abubakrmmm (10 فبراير 2015)

*شكرا على المعلومات القيمه باشمهندس*


----------



## mazen alshaikh (10 فبراير 2015)

اذا سمحتو يا اخوان سؤال...
ما بعرف اذا هذا المكان الصح الي لازم اسال فيه او لا
المهم...
عند توصيل مضختان على التوالي لانبوب مغلق وعمل circulation هل تزيد المضخه الثانيه ال flow والضغط ما دوره...
انشاء الله تكون وصلت الفكره وما يكون سؤالي خطا


----------



## tahraoui2 (11 فبراير 2015)

thnkssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## hussiensh (10 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ali a. shami (17 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم 
موضوع ممتاز ومركز احسنتم النشر ولكني لا جد الفصل الخامس يرجى اجابتي السرعة الممكنة مع التقدير


----------

